# Hot movies for couples.



## LuckyCharmH (Jan 4, 2010)

1- Zebra lounge
2- Forbidden 
3- the big swap
3- my open minded wife
4- when i will be loved
5- room 213
6- Swingers
7- ...

I will add some more. what is yours?


----------



## Mr B (Feb 6, 2009)

"Couple's" movies are a misnomer. It is like saying "Couples" tampons.

Men and women have totally different likes and dislikes when it comes to porn. What women like men hate and vice versa. Yes porn producers do market "Couples" porn but it is basically chick-flick porn made with women in mind and bought exclusively by women.....usually women trying to spice up their marital sex lives, although many single women buy these vids too.

But given a choice no man would buy these movies unless HE was trying to get his wife interested in porn and knew that his porn wouldn't do the trick.

Basically the difference between the two porn generes is.... Couples (women's) Porn is all about story, talking and emotional intimacy, men's porn has none of that it is all about f*cking and the sooner they get to it the better. In men's porn talking is a no-no unless the director is talking off camera to the pornobabe getting her to describe what she wants done to her before the stud walks in and does it.


----------



## SweetiepieMI (Jan 22, 2010)

:iagree:

If you are looking for one that your girl might like though

Pirates 2- Stagnetti's Revenge 

Is a good one......


----------



## SweetiepieMI (Jan 22, 2010)

:iagree:


----------



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

my wife would never do that, I have asked her a few times..no chance of that happening...what can Me and my wife watch together so that we both get turned on?


----------



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

yup, doesnt really change her mood at all


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

marriedguy said:


> my wife would never do that, I have asked her a few times..no chance of that happening...what can Me and my wife watch together so that we both get turned on?


 Have you ever gone to an adults video store together? My H and I go about once a year, maybe twice a year. We look for a video that we can watch together, yes, a sex video. But, being female, I look for one that actually has a plot. He doesnt' care, as long as I want to watch it, and get hot and bothered with it. Which makes nighttime better for him.


----------



## bacala787 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hot shots (no?)


----------



## jammy (Apr 3, 2012)

Can you add some more movies............


----------



## jammy (Apr 3, 2012)

LuckyCharmH said:


> 1- Zebra lounge
> 2- Forbidden
> 3- the big swap
> 3- my open minded wife
> ...


----------

